# Some of my adult Extreme Chacoans!!



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2008)

Here are pictures of my adults:


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 25, 2008)

woah!! their huge!! why do their faces look all fat? like under their neck. what are those big pouches? and why do some of them not have it but others do?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2008)

Those are the jowls, the males have them, the females do not.


----------



## John_N (Feb 25, 2008)

They are so large! I love it.


----------



## shiftylarry (Feb 25, 2008)

Bobby, do you find that these giants, especially the males, have any type of arthritis problems as they grow older? It seems like they're carrying a disproportionately large amount of bulk on their skeletal structure.


----------



## Zelera (Feb 25, 2008)

wow there big im sure they are real nice, i would not want to get bit by one of them


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2008)

shiftylarry said:


> Bobby, do you find that these giants, especially the males, have any type of arthritis problems as they grow older? It seems like they're carrying a disproportionately large amount of bulk on their skeletal structure.



Not at all, they are 100% normal, tegus have much more bulk than any of the monitors. Some people try to compare them to monitors but they are in no way related, tegus have a much larger frame.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh and the last pic looks over weight, but she was very gravid in that picture.


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 25, 2008)

We need some scale in those pictures, lay down and let one crawl on you and then take the pic


----------



## DZLife (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, we wanna see your pretty face! Also, it would make for a good size reference.


----------



## Mike (Feb 25, 2008)

Gorgeous animals.


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 25, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Those are the jowls, the males have them, the females do not.



oh okay. what are they tho? are they like fat pouches or extra skin?


----------



## COWHER (Feb 25, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Those are the jowls, the males have them, the females do not.
> ...



its where they carry their balls

:bs


----------



## olympus (Feb 25, 2008)

That's what I'm talkin' bout.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Those are the jowls, the males have them, the females do not.
> ...



It is jowls, or muscle. It is not like a double chin in humans.


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 25, 2008)

oh dang. so those big bulges are muscle!! i bet they have a heck of a bite!


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## ChristopherDayton (Feb 26, 2008)

like on a horse  would love to see a holding pic


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 26, 2008)

WOW, those guys are huge!!!! how big are they? are females around the same length as the males?


----------

